# So I have a question regarding a license and a very old pet of mine



## Tasciugo (Jan 15, 2019)

Start of 2000 dad came home with a baby blue, he said the excavator dug up a mum on a construction site and she died. the babies scatted off but but this one that was skinny and weak

I force fed it back to health. He built me a big enclosure for it. Didn't relay know about needing a license back then i was only like 10 and even like google wasn't a thing, or broadband internet.

Few years later I found out about the license laws and stuff, but by then since my lizard was still alive and well I just figured not to bother.

Fast forward to a few months ago. . .

I still own the same lizard, she is 19 now still seems to be going strong, gone through 3 or so enclosures too. At this point I wouldn't even know where to start if I wanted a license, "I feel 'they' would just claim I stole this lizard from the wild and probably take it off me. Chance I do not want to take, since it has been in my life for more then half of it.

But if you live in NSW east coast you would know the dry winter we have had, my yard had stuff all snails where other years it was infested. And there is a wild blue at my front yard I have known about for 2 years now. (caught it last year to check for ticks and put it back) and then I set the front yard up with hides and buckets for snails to go nuts...it is more like a bush then a yard, real overgrown.

So a few months ago seeing this lizard come out of hibernation and knowing how little food there was, my GF was like 'chuck it in with your one for a week or so' to give it a head start for spring

So I did and gave it fresh fruit and insects I breed for my lizard. Made sure there was no fighting and this wild lizard loved my girl, always followed her around. But I soon found out it was because this was a male. and caught them doing the deed, so I promptly put him back outside.

She gave birth over a month ago and all have survived and are healthy. I called a pet shop but they said sure they will take them but they need my license.

Even selling online I am sure ill need a license, and as far as money goes, im not fussed but obviously I will not sell for free since I want a serious owner taking them because I know how long they live for. Money is stuff all anyway like 1 days wage so it isn't about the money.

But even if I apply for one now I cant link my lizard to it. So I am a little lost. And as for just releasing them into the wild that is illegal too and would mean death for most of them or any other lizards if I pick the wrong spot. I was thinking of asking a zoo even.

I just want a good home for them but I feel stuck on this license thing. Even if I bought a license I can't see what good it would do since I can't link it to my pet or her babies.

And as for my lizard, best I have is a photo from 5-6 years ago with a few comments from friends about its age and that will I guess confirm its age if you do the math

Thanks for reading and hope I can find forever homes for my babies even if I keep a few my self


----------

